
Ask HN: Diabetic Retinopathy Medical Device Help - freesoulee
Good Day All,<p>Apologies first if the content is irrelevant.<p>My grandma found that she’s diagnosed with diabetes in late stage so she has to inject insulin by herself every morning.<p>Our team has started to develop a portable auto-focus fundus camera non-mydriatic for diabetic retinopathy screening and management because we thought there might be more people who under or or are in the process of vision loss.<p>Late stage detection of retinal diseases presents serious risks because eyesight become irreversible and incurable.<p>We want to help people all over the world ensure their health and prevent diseases, especially third-world countries with low medical accessibility.<p>Our prototype is operating in Vietnam for beta testing. We&#x27;re currently looking for any clinics &#x2F; hospitals &#x2F; pharmaceutical companies and partners who are interested in working with us.<p>I&#x27;ve been to some MedTech conferences but was not able to get much insight.<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=NShPRdNlaDw&amp;t=33s<p>or email me (freesoulee@rooteehealth.com)<p>Kind Regards,
======
CliveHayward
I presume that you're aware of The American Academy of Ophthalmology. It is
the primary conference where all the key players (researchers, distributors,
practicing physicians, competitors) attend. [https://www.aao.org/annual-
meeting/past-and-future-meetings](https://www.aao.org/annual-meeting/past-and-
future-meetings)

I was on the development team for a company that sold Optical Coherence
Tomography and ultrasound devices in the Ophthalmology market. If you need
assistance in getting your device FDA certified - I can provide consulting
assistance.

Clive Hayward
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/clivehayward/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/clivehayward/)

~~~
freesoulee
Thanks for your insight and I've added you on Linkedin. :)

------
dmangla
Hi There, I am an ophthalmologist based in the US. Please email me at
dmangla@umich.edu for further information. I am interested in helping on this
project.

~~~
freesoulee
Sure :) Thank you!

------
5555624
>we thought there might be more people who under or or are in the process of
vision loss.

>Late stage detection of retinal diseases presents serious risks because
eyesight become irreversible and incurable.

This is why people should get their eyes checked every year. especially if the
are diabetic -- even if they think their vision is fine.

I thought my vision was fine. For fine print, I might need a pair of reading
glasses; but, otherwise, I thought my vision was fine. One day, I saw what
looked like a piece of lint on my left eye's eyelash. It turned out to be
blood, more than a "floater."

My right eye just compensated, I had vision loss in my left eye. Thousands of
laser zaps later and a vitrectomy, my left eye is stable; but, the vision loss
is permanent. (Not to mention the "butt drug.") I was lucky. I can't really
read with my left eye or do things requiring detailed vision; but, I can
function.

This sounds like a great idea; but, the earlier you catch a problem, the
better.

~~~
freesoulee
Thanks for your support!

------
sweston4
As a type 1 diabetic who must get annual eye exams to check for diabetic
retinopathy, this would be an awesome tool to make disease management 5%
better. And though 5% sounds small, that adds up to a lot overtime. Thanks for
working on this.

~~~
freesoulee
Thank you! Have a great week ahead.

------
synaesthesisx
We've actually worked on an application/algorithms specifically for this sort
of application, if you're interested in discussing more - I will reach out via
email.

~~~
freesoulee
can you contact me via an email? thanks!

------
mikecsh
Is the application on the tablet showing test data or is that a live demo of
the machine with the gentleman in the video?

~~~
freesoulee
It is a live demo! :)

------
Noumenon72
Since I'm not a useful med partner but I do know English, the adjective non-
mydriatic would ordinarily fit into the sentence like this:

"a portable auto-focus non-mydriatic fundus camera."

~~~
freesoulee
Clever, noted with thanks!

